# Help with Ghost stickers



## KaleidoscopeCubed (Dec 18, 2021)

Hi all,

I really love solving my Ghost cube, but the stickers it came with just aren't up to that level of love; they're starting to peel and I've lost some of the smaller ones. I've ordered replacement stickers from America (I'm in Australia), but it's been over a month and they haven't arrived. I completely understand that with everything going on in the world, plus the Christmas period, it's very possible that a small package of stickers has been lost. And since they weren't expensive I don't want to bother the people I ordered them from. However, I really would like stickers for my poor cube.

Which brings me to my question... I'd like to try to get the stickers cut locally, maybe by a sign making place that uses adhesive vinyl. However, I have no idea how to go about getting a template for Meffert's Ghost Cube stickers. If anyone has the ability to create such a thing I would be happy to pay for their time and skills. Or I'm open to any other ideas. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 18, 2021)

Do you mean something like this?


Or this?
EDIT: just an example, I'm not sure what she meant.


----------



## KaleidoscopeCubed (Dec 18, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> View attachment 18093 Do you mean something like this?
> 
> View attachment 18094
> Or this?
> EDIT: just an example, I'm not sure what she meant.


Something like that yes, the second one might be an option but I'm not sure that it would have the level of detail and accuracy needed for someone who knows nothing about cubes to cut the stickers, and also what kind of format it would need to be in. I suppose I'm mostly looking for advice from people who know more about this kind of thing than myself, on what I would need.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 18, 2021)

I can’t provide info on alternatives to ordering through a reputable site but I will say that it’s completely reasonable for you to follow up with whoever you ordered through after a month.


----------

